# Update!! Rocky the disabled rat! Some new photos!!!!



## ebrave4

He is doing well. No real changes in his motor skills. He is still his happy little self!  Here are some new photos of my little man!

This is him this morning. When I come in to the room and call his name out of his little sock he comes  To give you a idea of his size, the tube I use to keep his sock open is a toilet paper tube.




I smell food!!!!!!!! Morning Mom!!!!!!!


Thanks Mom! You can go now. Im going back to bed!


----------



## Neuroticax

Aww, he's so adorable.


----------



## ration1802

He really is the sweetest little thing. And so tiny.


----------



## rattieluver

He's so tiny and cute! How old is he?


----------



## ebrave4

He is 4 months old now.


----------



## BowlTipper

Aw, what a precious little boy he is. I looked back and found the posts where you have links to videos of him. He's so cute! Seems very happy to me! Keep taking good care of him and give little Rockaroo kisses for me!


----------



## dragonegg

He's so precious! I didn't realize he was that tiny.


----------



## Girl

You should be ashamed of yourself. Do you know that the rat probably has a constant ringing in his ears? You keep him alive because you think that it's "sooo cuuuute" that he's disabled. You are a sick individual. 

If you had a conscience, you would have that rat put down. You have NO clue how he feels not being able to get around as he would please, and not being able to eat or drink as well as he should be allowed. Again, if you had any sort of a conscience at all, you would put that poor rat out of his misery instead of keeping him around for your sick enjoyment.


----------



## ration1802

Girl said:


> You should be ashamed of yourself. Do you know that the rat probably has a constant ringing in his ears? You keep him alive because you think that it's "sooo cuuuute" that he's disabled. You are a sick individual.
> 
> If you had a conscience, you would have that rat put down. You have NO clue how he feels not being able to get around as he would please, and not being able to eat or drink as well as he should be allowed. Again, if you had any sort of a conscience at all, you would put that poor rat out of his misery instead of keeping him around for your sick enjoyment.


That was completely out of order. You have no right to dictate how anyone/anything feels. If this rat acts happily enough, so be it. If he was unhappy, no doubt his perfectly competant owner would pick up on it and act accordingly.

Don't go pulling up old threads just to bash people. Talk about 'sick enjoyment' eh?

I say TROLL.


----------



## begoodtoanimals

I am happy that there are people who cherish every life. Perfect is only relative. Happy is what counts. Good job in raising rocky. The pictures show a content little rat.


----------



## illmithra

he doesn't look in any discomfort at all... 

and might i add that he is absolutely adorable! <3


----------



## KayRatz

Girl said:


> You should be ashamed of yourself. Do you know that the rat probably has a constant ringing in his ears? You keep him alive because you think that it's "sooo cuuuute" that he's disabled. You are a sick individual.
> 
> If you had a conscience, you would have that rat put down. You have NO clue how he feels not being able to get around as he would please, and not being able to eat or drink as well as he should be allowed. Again, if you had any sort of a conscience at all, you would put that poor rat out of his misery instead of keeping him around for your sick enjoyment.


Why don't people kill children with Down's Syndrome? How about Cystic Fibrosis? Polio?

Because they can still enjoy life, the same as this little rattie.


----------



## Siwain

Why don't people kill children with Down's Syndrome? How about Cystic Fibrosis? Polio?

Because they can still enjoy life, the same as this little rattie.[/quote]

Very well said! Who gave us the right to end a life just because the animal isn't normal?

And just because it's not completely normal doesn't make it unhappy or in suffering! It's much more probable that a human child would suffer much more for not being "normal", as humans are conscious about peoples differences.

Sorry for any spelling errors...


----------



## Girl

How is it that you figure that the rat is enjoying life? 

I have seen this rat on more than one forum (Goosemoose as well), and the pictures of this rat made my stomach churn.

I had a rat in the same condition. I put him to sleep immediately. 

Call me a troll if you like, but I have to speak up when I see someone doing something so cruel.

One more thing... how incredibly ignorant is it to compare a rat who cannot function to someone who CAN function, such as a child with Down's or cystic fibrosis... that's really sad, and quite a stretch that the comparison was even made. This is sickening... I can only imagine what kind of life that poor rat must lead, not being able to function and all. 

I'm not the only one that feels this way (as I've said, this is not the only forum on which this rat has been featured as the cute little disabled rat)... it's like when your rat gets sick, and you know that the best thing would be to put him down. You have NO CLUE how this rat feels... like I said, I had a rat in the same condition. The vet determined, right before he was put down, that he likely had a loud ringing in his ears and suffered from severe vertigo. 

Who is really the cruel one here? Think about it... if there is a chance that this rat is suffering from debilitating vertigo, he should be put down, instead of allowed to suffer because his disability is "cute".


----------



## Girl

Comments on some of the other comments made...

Omg... how do you KNOW that this rat is enjoying life? You're assuming what you want to assume... it's sad, really. This rat is rolling around on the ground, barely able to function. Yeah, he looks like he's enjoying life to me! He looks even worse in some of the pictures on Goosemoose.

And we do not have the right to take a life of a rat that is not normal, but it is only humane to put a rat down that obviously appears to be SEVERELY disabled. You have no clue what neurological troubles that this rat suffers through every single day, and it's horrid to think that this rat has to live this life 24/7. I may be wrong, and the rat could be perfectly happy... but think about it... what it I'm NOT wrong??? Then what? If there is any chance at all that I am wrong, and this rat is painfully suffering (we all know how well rats hide ailments... you know it's true), then the only humane thing is to have the rat put down.

If you cannot see that logic, then I don't know what else to say...


----------



## ration1802

Girl said:


> How is it that you figure that the rat is enjoying life?
> 
> I have seen this rat on more than one forum (Goosemoose as well), and the pictures of this rat made my stomach churn.
> 
> I had a rat in the same condition. I put him to sleep immediately.
> 
> Call me a troll if you like, but I have to speak up when I see someone doing something so cruel.
> 
> One more thing... how incredibly ignorant is it to compare a rat who cannot function to someone who CAN function, such as a child with Down's or cystic fibrosis... that's really sad, and quite a stretch that the comparison was even made. This is sickening... I can only imagine what kind of life that poor rat must lead, not being able to function and all.
> 
> I'm not the only one that feels this way (as I've said, this is not the only forum on which this rat has been featured as the cute little disabled rat)... it's like when your rat gets sick, and you know that the best thing would be to put him down. You have NO CLUE how this rat feels... like I said, I had a rat in the same condition. The vet determined, right before he was put down, that he likely had a loud ringing in his ears and suffered from severe vertigo.
> 
> Who is really the cruel one here? Think about it... if there is a chance that this rat is suffering from debilitating vertigo, he should be put down, instead of allowed to suffer because his disability is "cute".


Preach all you want, but at the end of the day you're not in the rat's shoes either are you?

What makes you any more experienced than Rocky's owner to deturmine quality of life? If SHE believes he is happy (and I truly believe it is possible) then why should you put a physically healthy rat to sleep?

It is impossible to compare this rat's life to normal rat's, he has no sense of what a normal life should be like. What you have to consider how he manages his perception of life .. and he doesn't seem to do it all too badly.

If you voice your opinions like that, do it through PM, because otherwise you're just going out of your way to cause trouble here


----------



## bffel3

aww he is so cute!! nice pictures!!


----------



## begoodtoanimals

That would be great.


----------



## RoRo

CUTE PICTURES!

In my views rats with disabilities. Girl I'm glad you put your rat down. It was best for it, and I feel sorry for your healthy rats. Why? because you do not know how to deal with a bump in the road. 

All rats are different from each other, some have special needs. OUR Hacharat needed three owners to juggle him and keep his under developed lungs from over taking him. He lived to be over a year and sept his breathing was labored he did everything normal rats do.

There's another owner with a rat with scared lungs, last I herd his rat was leading a normal life but with extra care needed.

A rat doesn't suffer from a disability so long as the owner does his or her best to help it cope There is a rat on here with a heart tumor, I saw vids of that rat playing happy.

ONCE BORN WITH AN DISABILITY THEY DON"T NOTICE IT. If the babies ears are ringing, o well, he's used to it it's all it knows. Your ears ringing may anger you, but not him.

So on the behalf of all the disabled rats and rat owners I give you one big =P

You know, I want to know, how many people have disabled rats. Even if they passed beyond the rainbow. I want to hear their stories for once. Cause you know, Rocky isn't the only adorable one.

EEEE I SO loved the one in the tube, he's so ITTY BIDDY!


----------



## Jessen

Girl said:


> Comments on some of the other comments made...
> 
> Omg... how do you KNOW that this rat is enjoying life? You're assuming what you want to assume... it's sad, really. This rat is rolling around on the ground, barely able to function. Yeah, he looks like he's enjoying life to me! He looks even worse in some of the pictures on Goosemoose.


This is *not* your rat. It is *not* your *choice.*

Being rude and calling the owner a cruel human being will not accomplish ANYTHING if your goal is to persuade them to consider euthanasia.

The rat may be suffering, and if it is, that's pretty awful. But the fact is, you're not going to help it by being rude and making a fuss on an internet forum.


----------



## Jessen

"ONCE BORN WITH AN DISABILITY THEY DON"T NOTICE IT. If the babies ears are ringing, o well, he's used to it it's all it knows. Your ears ringing may anger you, but not him."

I agree - because I've had tinnitus all my life - and i don't notice it most of the time.. like a ticking clock - if you don't focus on it, you don't hear it..

also.. why would something which could be an annoyance at most be a reason to KILL the rat?? :O It's not like ear ringing is life threatening, or painful! :S


----------



## Learna

Ok, as much as I agree with everyone and could say A LOT more to Girl, let's not jack the thread ok?
Everybody breathe *takes a breath* and rise above^_^
Cute pics Ebrave4, give Rocky some scritches and cuddles from me and my girls.


----------



## RoRo

OH OH OH and give him a treat from me!  An' an' scritchies too!


----------



## collisiontheory89

He looks fine to me. And I doubt the owner would keep the rat merely because it had a 'cute disability'. As 'cute' as the disability may seem, I think everyone on here would agree that it can be very expensive and time consuming to care for a disabled animal, so I find it hard to imagine that someone would do this just because it's 'cute'. Also, someone who goes to this length to care for their rat and make it comfortable is obviously a loving owner who considers how the rat feels...frankly, they wouldn't do all that if they didn't give a sh*t.

Lastly, I think too many people take the vet's word to be 'god'. Vets misdiagnose or screw things up all the time, because they're humans. A real professional would also know that each case is different. Just because your rat suffered vertigo doesn't mean this one will, in the same way that not all people with cancer experience exactly the same symptoms. I have seen many animals with disabilities in my experience at the clinic...and it is perfectly possible for them to live fulfilling lives. I simply don't think you know enough about the situation or are in a position to judge.

Having said all that...nice pictures. I think it's good that, regardless of what anyone else says, you're doing your best for your rat


----------



## bffel3

i love him! i like the quotes you put with the pictures!!


----------



## ebrave4

Just a new update since this tread is active again. I understand why someone may get upset at what they see. I do have to say that Rocky is doing well . He has been seen by 4 vets all of which think he is doing well an not suffering in any way. I would never let that happen. He is almost 6 months old now! He still have no ability to eat or drink on his own. Although if I break up yogies and put them in a pile he will roll around in them till he can get them into his mouth. He still does not walk. He just rolls and scoots on his back like always.

Now on to some other things...... I really need to state that his disability is not in any way "cute". It is a horrible shame. He gets good nutrition and lots of love and attention. The vets were amazed how healthy he is , aside from his disability. He seems truly happy with his life. Keeping in mind that he doesn't know any different. If he was normal and then developed these disabilities that would be a much different story. This is the only life he knows. I do not think that it would be easier or better for him to be destroyed. The only one that would have it easier would be me. I put a whole lot of my time and efforts into this little guy. My day would be a little easier if I didn't have one more cage to clean, three hand feedings a day. Daily baths since he tends to pee on himself since he is on his back most of the time. But he is happy so I choose to not take the EASY way out. 

Here a few photos from last night!


Yogie time!!!!!!


" My nose is itchy!"


" Thank goodness that bath is over!!! Now if I could just dry off my face"


----------



## BowlTipper

Aw, he looks so happy. And to the girl who was freaking out about it, listen... Obviously the disabled rat in question is smart enough to know his owner. Nor is anyone saying that it's cute that he's disabled. We're speaking of the rat, not his disability. He eats (though he does need help with that...) but at least he eats. If he didn't eat, then that would be a sign leaning towards it not being right for him to be kept alive. Obviously Rocky is also pretty intelligent. (The rolling to get the broken up Yogies definitely points towards intelligence as well as coming out of his sock when his name is called.


----------



## rrats

my rat has a disabilitty and i know for a fact that she enjoys life because im with her every second of it and i thought when rats are happy they make that crunching sound with there teeth ....she does it all the time


----------



## twitch

its nice to see rocky again. i missed him since his video and was wondering how he was doing. he looks well and happy and very smart. i hope to see more pictures of him and hear more stories from him as well. 

i'm sorry for girl's outburst, but that seems behind us now so we can focus on your wonderful little boy.


----------



## DingoMutt

Awww, what a sweetheart. <3 He is such a cute rattie, and kudos to you for giving him a second chance at life. Give him lots of hugs and kisses for me. =D

As for the whole 'cruel' thing, I believe ebrave is doing what's best for him. All he needs is a chance, animals can live with disabilities, and for most, it is nothing after a while. Such as the dog Hope, the one born without two front legs. She marches about like a human, happy as can be. Another dog was born with only two legs, both on the same side. He adapted to move around and use his tail as a third limb.

Once again, adorable rat, keep up the great work!


----------



## dragonegg

Oh, wow. As the owner of another CUTE disabled rat I want to put in my 2 cents. 

First of all, I think people commented that Rocky is cute dispite of his disability, not because of it. I'm sure ebrave would find him at least as cute if he could move normally. 

Secondly, I think you cannot judge how happy a rat is by pictures alone. Only the owner would have enough insight in how he behaves/looks when he's happy or unhappy. I can absolutely tell that my Linus is a happy little guy even though he cannot do everything other rats can. He's not aware of that, I'm sure. He enjoys the things he can do. I have read many of ebrave's comments and seen video footage as well as pictures, and I got the impression that she is knowledgeable about rats, cares deeply about her pets and would do the best for Rocky. I am certain that if she felt he was in constant pain or discomfort, she'd make the choice to end it for him, even though she's attached to him and he is cute (which, imo is irrelevant to the discussion).

I takes extra work and commitment to care for a disabled rat--I know this from first hand experience. No one would do this for some sort of "sick fun". I do understand why people would not choose to do this, and I respect that decision. But on the other hand, MY disabled rat is my heartrat, he's the sweetest, happiest little guy I can imagine, and even if he won't live long and sometimes has health troubles, I think he's glad to be alive and I am happy to have him with me.


----------

